# 1st Monthly Pen Velo Coffee Tea You & Me Ride.



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's explore the Peninsula's Coffee shops with a Pen Velo no drop ride.
Sunday, January 8th at 8:30am we will depart Hwy 92 & Canada Rd on a 15 to 17 mph pace ride for about 2 to 3 hours stopping at a halfway point for coffee/tea.
Let start working off all that Holiday Beer.

ALL ARE WELCOME but this ride is designed for all men & women, recreational, non club, and weekend riders.

Feel free to pass this on to anyone who rides.
See you there.
Al, 
[email protected] com


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Dang, I work Sundays. Oh, well, have fun!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be in, what route are you looking at exactly? I'm assuming about 40miles?


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaneW said:


> I might be in, what route are you looking at exactly? I'm assuming about 40miles?


We will be keep it mellow. We will be heading south from hwy 92 down to Los Altos Peets and back. Hope to see you there.


----------



## arok (Mar 18, 2010)

hey, I dropped by a meeting about 2 months or so. I'd love to join on this ride and get acquainted!

-Andrew


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

arok said:


> hey, I dropped by a meeting about 2 months or so. I'd love to join on this ride and get acquainted!
> 
> -Andrew


Great see you on Sunday then.


----------

